# The Pig Test



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 28, 2009)

*The Pig Test* 

You only need one minute, a pen, and a sheet of paper.   


Take a clean sheet of paper and draw a pig on it.   


Don't look at the results before you have drawn the pig.   


DON'T PEEK AT RESULTS BEFORE YOU HAVE FINISHED DRAWING THE PIG!
Okay, are you ready? 

Let's start. Scroll to the bottom for the results.  

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pig Test Results* 

If you have drawn a lot of details you are analytical, patient, and suspicious. 

If you have not wasted time on details, you are broad minded, sentimental, even gullible, not too systematic, and take a lot of risks. 

If you drew less than 4 legs you are in an insecure stage of life, or your entire life is in constant upheaval. 

If you drew 4 legs, you are self confident, stubborn, and hold on to your plans. 

If you drew more than 4 legs, you are an idiot. 

The size of the pigs ears tells about your ability to listen to other people - the bigger the better... 

And finally the pig's tail should tell you something about your sex life, once again the bigger and more curled, the... 

What? You forgot the tail? 

No, it's  not possible to do the test again....


----------



## NicNak (Sep 28, 2009)

ooops, put this before you put the second post :lol:

I was like....ahh, wheres the rest of it. :huh: 

Disregard this post now


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 28, 2009)

:lol:  sorry, I cheated - I wanted to know the results before trying it out.


----------



## Banned (Sep 28, 2009)

We did this when I worked for an airline. It was done during orientation.

I forget what my pig looked like then, but now, it's got four legs, two small ears that flop over (does that mean I don't want to hear what anybody else is saying to me?!!), a nose with the two little nostrils drawn in, two eyes, a mouth. I don't know if that counts as detailed or not. The tail is very long and curly (that's the only "result" I remembered from doing it before - haha).


----------



## Daniel (Sep 28, 2009)

> You only need one minute, a pen, and a sheet of paper.


 
That's a lot to ask for in this economy


----------



## Mari (Sep 28, 2009)

That is too funny! My pig looks like a dog with three legs and I put great detail working on the ears and the tail. :red: Mari


----------

